# Dodge Promaster ?



## damnplumber

I'm looking at the 2014 159" high roof Dodge Promaster....Has anyone tried this van out yet? They are advertising $459 a month....seems too good to be true


----------



## Will

Ugly as sin, but it's got my interest.


----------



## CaberTosser

Maybe check a plumbers forum based in Italy, the things a rebadged Fiat (though you likely knew that). They're on our radar as well.


----------



## damnplumber

*Rebadged Fiat?*

RATS! Isn't anything made in America anymore?




CaberTosser said:


> Maybe check a plumbers forum based in Italy, the things a rebadged Fiat (though you likely knew that). They're on our radar as well.


----------



## Will

The full size Ford Transit that is coming out soon is made in the USA.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

I have talked to a friend who is the fleet manager for a Ford Dealer
One major difference between the Transit and the Promaster is RWD VS FWD. And how they both drive, he said to drive both and you could tell. I am waiting to see the Transit myself. Also from what I have read the cost of maint. for both is less than a Sprinter.


----------



## Master Mark

damnplumber said:


> I'm looking at the 2014 159" high roof Dodge Promaster....Has anyone tried this van out yet? They are advertising $459 a month....seems too good to be true


 

so , is that 459 a month to lease one or is that 
to buy one over 5 years???


just wondering.... I have a very hard time convinceing myself to buy anything new ---just to haul around plumbing stuff


----------



## plbgbiz

Master Mark said:


> so , is that 459 a month to lease one or is that to buy one over 5 years??? just wondering.... I have a very hard time convinceing myself to buy anything new ---just to haul around plumbing stuff


I have a hard time buying someone else's reject and then depending on it for my living.


----------



## damnplumber

I totally lost interest once I learned it was a Fiat....I guess I'll wait and see the new Ford! I already have a Chevy cutaway plumbers box and it is great, perfectly reliable but 8 mpg kinda sucks...and I'm keeping it.


----------



## Redwood

CaberTosser said:


> Maybe check a plumbers forum based in Italy, the things a rebadged Fiat (though you likely knew that). They're on our radar as well.


*F*ix *I*t *A*gain *T*ony :no:


----------



## HSI

Hoping to add a second service truck by mid year. I would love the NPR but the price is way out of bounds. I could probably buy two of the new Ford E Transits for the price of a new NPR. I'll be looking hard when they come out.


----------



## Will

I haven't priced out the the Promaster vs the new full size Transit. Wonder if they are the same or if the Promaster is cheaper?


----------



## PathMaker

*Mpg?*

Anyone know the MPGs of the Promaster vs the Transit? Ive done alittle digging, but cant find too much. I know its gonna vary based on platform size and load carried, but there still should be a range. Cuz, I agree, 8 mpg does suck


----------



## Will

Probably around 15/20 for the Promaster, but that's just me guessing


----------



## SewerRatz

All the Promaster vans out are the v6 gas engine with automatic transmission FWD. I am waiting on the 4 cylinder diesel with the 6 speed automated manual transmission.


----------



## Will

Waiting as in you plan to get one? The New Ford Tranist van (full size, not the sissy compact) sems to have it beat in all areas except cargo space. Not sure how they will be priced though. The V6 Pentastar(gas) in that Promaster is a good engine.

Ram is putting in a new small Cummins 1-4 diesel in there 1/2 ton Rams soon, wonder if the same will be in the Promaster in the furture?


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

Will said:


> Waiting as in you plan to get one? The New Ford Tranist van (full size, not the sissy compact) sems to have it beat in all areas except cargo space. Not sure how they will be priced though. The V6 Pentastar(gas) in that Promaster is a good engine.
> 
> Ram is putting in a new small Cummins 1-4 diesel in there 1/2 ton Rams soon, wonder if the same will be in the Promaster in the furture?


From what I have read the new motor going in the 1500 Rams is not a 4 cylinder cummins. It should be the same motor that is going into the Grand Cherokees.

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2013/06/2014-ram-1500-ecodiesel-v-6-first-look/comments/page/2/

*From Italy equals FIAT??*

I have read though that the Titan is getting the Cummins

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130821/CARNEWS/130829971


----------



## Will

I thought I read a small cummins was going into the Ram 1500, but that was awhile back. Guess there going with a Fiat diesel


----------



## abr

*Front wheel drive with a load in the back would be a nightmare*

especially on a hill or in gravel


----------



## SewerRatz

Well you all do realize Fait owns Molar brand ever since Mercedes sold it off?


----------



## Will

SewerRatz said:


> Well you all do realize Fait owns Molar brand ever since Mercedes sold it off?


Molar?


----------



## SewerRatz

Will said:


> Molar?


 Cell phone autocorrect, its supposed to say Mopar


----------



## SewerRatz

I picked up an issue of Diesel Power, and they had an intresting little blurb. GM is interested in getting into the commercial van market. Since Mercedes has the sprinter, Ford with the transit, and Dodge with the Fait Ducato/Promaster. 

GM is looking into expanding it's partnership with PSA Peugeot - Citroen (GM owns 7%) The Peugeot boxer van, is a rebranded....you ready for it?....a rebranded Fiat Ducato. So in other words GM may sell the same van as Dodge.


----------



## Will

That would suck, I hate to see the American style van go. I prefer the Econoline to the GM van, but would suck to see the GM version go too. They can really take a beating. I'm going to stick with my E350 and P35 Step Van for now. I'm thinking I'll go with a Ford Transit with the 3.2 Powerstroke , but I ain't buying a 1st year model, not going to be their Guinea Pig. Wonder why GM and Ram wont make there own van like Ford?


----------



## SewerRatz

The owners of dodge is making their own van, and rebadging it as a dodge to appeal to the US market.


----------



## plbgbiz

SewerRatz said:


> The owners of dodge is making their own van, and rebadging it as a dodge to appeal to the US market.


Unfortunately a van with a Dodge badge just isn't that appealing.


----------



## SewerRatz

The Ford full size transit maybe made by ford, but still a European design. Not sure if it's made in the US or going to be made overseas and brought here.


----------



## Will

SewerRatz said:


> The Ford full size transit maybe made by ford, but still a European design. Not sure if it's made in the US or going to be made overseas and brought here.


It will be made in the USA. Kentucky I believe


----------



## plumber75

I just spotted on the freeway yesterday and it looked funky it was the shorter one it was a 1500 and the ass was almost a foot higher then the front end


----------



## Will

SewerRatz said:


> The Ford full size transit maybe made by ford, but still a European design. Not sure if it's made in the US or going to be made overseas and brought here.


Atleast the Ford Transit is in its 6th generation. Not sure if I'd go with a diesel though with how poor diesel fuel is now. Basically a sludge.


----------



## CaberTosser

I looked at the build sheet on one I saw at a dealer lot 2 weeks ago and it looked like it was built in Saltillo Mexico. Nice looking interior, but I really want to see body on frame construction when looking under it.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

I'll stick with my Chevy Express 3500 work vans. I buy them off a local fleet for about $5-6k with right around 100k miles on them. The ones I get are always well maintained, run perfect and often have no body damage what so ever. I know many guys who run them well over 250-300k miles. 

I don't like having payments on my vans. I'd rather use that money for stuff like Jetters and drain equipment that makes more money.


----------



## plbgbiz

They just look like a repackaged sprinter van.


----------



## PathMaker

Stopped by the Dodge dealership today. Just to ask what the MPG was. Dealer said the gasoline engines got 20 mpg! Empty of course, but that is more than double what my cutaway was getting empty (9.5)

Diesel hadn't arrived on the lot yet, they are coming. He said they would do about 18/mpg. But I'm pretty sure it would work out better fuel economy-wise with a diesel, so I am not sure how he was getting the numbers. Either way, that's a crap ton better than what I have now with either package.


----------



## Will

I'm going to try and take a test drive of the ProMaster and see how it drives. I like the Promaster sits lower, and I like that it has the Pentastar gas engine. I can't see the advantage of diesel anymore with how poor the fuel is, and for how much more it cost. Gas engine easily go over 200,000 miles and they get pretty good milage now too. Don't realy see a the problem with the FWD. I drove a FWD NPR and it seemed fine too me.


----------

